# Wasatch limited entry archery



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

should be able to draw wasatch elk this year with6 points. Never hunted the unit but comfortable with e-scouting/scouting trips. Just wondering if anyone has any feedback on the unit. I saw success rates have declined 4 years in a row for archery, every other season (muzzy and rifle) stayed consistent.

Happy to hear feedback and have a discussion or PM me. 

Thanks


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Hot weather in the beginning of the hunt is tough. The last week is your best chance.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If firearms seasons have stayed consistent, but archery has declined, then yes, weather could be a factor or people with stick flipper tags have expectations that are too high and a lot of "tag soup" is made as a result.

If you're happy with a good solid 6x6, it should still be a decent hunt.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll likely join you with 6 points but have heard of lots of folks planning the same thing. Might see a little point creep if tons of folks are planning to cash points out on that hunt.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> If you're happy with a good solid 6x6, it should still be a decent hunt.


The Wasatch archery hunt has had a 20-30% success rate for the past decade or so, with the rate decreasing the past few years. So maybe 10-15% of archery hunters shoot a solid 6 point. The other 10% shoot spikes, raghorns, and young bulls- small 5/6points. The other 70-80% of hunters go home with a tag in their pocket. 
Yes, there are some great bulls to chase and the low success is a product of the competition and pressure on the mtn. Archery elk hunters have increased dramatically.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My hunting buddy's 2 sons and brother had this tag last year. The brother did get a very nice bull, one son got a small bull, the other had a few chances but went home empty. They all also had enough time off to devote a couple full weeks to the effort. It wasn't easy for them, but I suppose that is expected on the archery hunt.


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

I hunt the wasatch yearly for archery, it is tougher for archery then muzzle loader. Not planning to provide help or anything just don't set high expectations. I'm just curious is this your first time hunting archery elk and if you havent hunted wasatch before why place your name in the hat? Are you a cali transplant? if so put in for colorado.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Packout said:


> The Wasatch archery hunt has had a 20-30% success rate for the past decade or so, with the rate decreasing the past few years. So maybe 10-15% of archery hunters shoot a solid 6 point. The other 10% shoot spikes, raghorns, and young bulls- small 5/6points. The other 70-80% of hunters go home with a tag in their pocket.
> Yes, there are some great bulls to chase and the low success is a product of the competition and pressure on the mtn. Archery elk hunters have increased dramatically.


A solid 6x for most people goes 280 - 300.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> A solid 6x for most people goes 280 - 300.


Unless you REALLY know the unit well and have a lot time to devote in scouting and hunting, if you have a reasonable shot at a 300 inch 6x6 on the Wasatch archery, you should probably let that arrow fly. Otherwise, be prepared and okay with eating tag soup. 

There are lots of really good bulls on the Wasatch. There is a chance to kill a really big bull, but I would not be banking on that with an archery tag in hand.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> A solid 6x for most people goes 280 - 300.


And is a nice bull. Social media made some people think 350-370 is small. I'd bet only 2%-3% of all the bull elk in America are over 380


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I hunt the Wasatch every year and have for a long time. 

I had the early rifle tag last year. Hunted in one of the “less” popular areas, but we know the area well and usually see 2-3 really good bulls (320+) every year. I was in bulls every day. Shot mine on day 6 and he was one of the bigger bulls we saw all week. We saw a lot of small 6x6 and a ton of 6x5’s. Only saw one this year over the 320 mark but never could get on him. They weren’t talking much which made it difficult, they were rutting harder during the last week of the archery hunt last year. In my opinion, the bulls have been more abundant, but really big bulls have been harder to come by in recent years. 

Here is a pic of most bulls we saw, and the then bull I killed (different bull). I know what mine scores, but would be interesting to hear guesses! I think pictures and the internet can be very deceiving! I had guys show me their 350 bulls off the unit that would make mine go 380 

A nice 6 pt, 280-300” bull is very doable. 

Overall, a lot of opportunity. Draw the tag and go have fun!


























And Packout did a great job on the euro!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Great bull. Great work on the euro packout. Im going to put a 323ish.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Its been a few years since I hunted it but the attraction for me has always been the quantity of elk not a large number of huge bulls.

With archery in particular I'm a firm believer that the more chances you get to get close to a bull the better your odds of actually having a good shot opportunity. But every encounter is not going to be successful or particularly easy.

I've been lucky to participate in 3 LE archery hunts on the Wasatch that resulted in tags punched. The bulls were 320", 312", 42". Yes one was a spike on the afternoon of the last day. Each hunter hunted between 12 and 18 days on their hunt and had multiple encounters with bulls. I haven't heard one of them complain about the experience.

I don't think there is a LE unit in the state you can't have a ball hunting elk on an archery tag. Just be prepared to spend as much time as possible hunting.

Check out Strawberry Bay Outfitters Web site. They seem to be able to turn up a few quality bulls every year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice bull. 
I shot an almost identical bull 20 years ago when I had my LE archery elk tag. 
I didn't even hesitate. Called him in to 25 yards. 
I'm guessing 310 ish


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

nickpan said:


> I hunt the Wasatch every year and have for a long time.
> 
> I had the early rifle tag last year. Hunted in one of the “less” popular areas, but we know the area well and usually see 2-3 really good bulls (320+) every year. I was in bulls every day. Shot mine on day 6 and he was one of the bigger bulls we saw all week. We saw a lot of small 6x6 and a ton of 6x5’s. Only saw one this year over the 320 mark but never could get on him. They weren’t talking much which made it difficult, they were rutting harder during the last week of the archery hunt last year. In my opinion, the bulls have been more abundant, but really big bulls have been harder to come by in recent years.
> 
> ...


Nice bull! Congrats! If you are going to make me guess I'll take 290 Alex. But I'm pretty bad on judging.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Nice bull! Congrats! If you are going to make me guess I'll take 290 Alex. But I'm pretty bad on judging.


Pretty good, he was right at 280. If his right side matched his left 6 point side he would’ve gone 300. 

It really puts into perspective how big a 350 bull really is! 

My goal was to pull the trigger on a 300+ bull before the hunt, didn’t quite get there but I wouldn’t have traded the hunt for anything. 10 days on the mountain with good friends and my old man during the elk rut, can’t beat it. 

More than happy with the outcome. 


As he said above, still a lot of elk on the unit. Not like it was 10 years ago, but we didn’t go a day without seeing a recent amount of elk. 

My bull was with 5 other bulls and cows when I shot him. All 5 being as big as him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> A solid 6x for most people goes 280 - 300.


I said nothing about score. The point is 70-80+% of archers who hunt the Wasatch go home with only their tag. 10% or less of the hunters kill a 4+ year old bull. So it is a decent hunt and a guy can see mature bulls, but he better be prepared to be one of the 80% who go home with a tag in their pocket. Just being realistic.....


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Packout said:


> I said nothing about score. The point is 70-80+% of archers who hunt the Wasatch go home with only their tag. 10% or less of the hunters kill a 4+ year old bull. So it is a decent hunt and a guy can see mature bulls, but he better be prepared to be one of the 80% who go home with a tag in their pocket. Just being realistic.....


Simply a reference was all. A lot of people set too high of an expectation, then wish they'd shot the 280 bull when they have to settle for an empty tag or a younger bull.

Me, I'd shoot the 280 bull 30 min into the hunt on the first day.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah if I do end up with the tag this year it’ll be a bad year to be a bull of any size on that unit 😂


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Ecpk91 said:


> I hunt the wasatch yearly for archery, it is tougher for archery then muzzle loader. Not planning to provide help or anything just don't set high expectations. I'm just curious is this your first time hunting archery elk and if you havent hunted wasatch before why place your name in the hat? Are you a cali transplant? if so put in for colorado.


Not a cali transplant lol. Why put my name in the hat? 

Well it’s simple I have been hunting archery for 6 years and have shot 4 elk but never hunted LE. The wasatch unit should be doable in the draw and is fairly close to where I live allowing more time scouting and hunting. I don’t care about score, I have shot 3 cows and a spike and the spike is hanging in my office, hunting is about meat and experience to me, not going to sit here and say I wouldn’t love a nice bull or don’t look forward to hunt rutting bulls BUT I will not pass on a bull. 

Also I believe that the 20ish % that end up killing have on average a much higher success rate because of their skill set, time in the field, physical condition etc etc.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

nickpan said:


> I hunt the Wasatch every year and have for a long time.
> 
> I had the early rifle tag last year. Hunted in one of the “less” popular areas, but we know the area well and usually see 2-3 really good bulls (320+) every year. I was in bulls every day. Shot mine on day 6 and he was one of the bigger bulls we saw all week. We saw a lot of small 6x6 and a ton of 6x5’s. Only saw one this year over the 320 mark but never could get on him. They weren’t talking much which made it difficult, they were rutting harder during the last week of the archery hunt last year. In my opinion, the bulls have been more abundant, but really big bulls have been harder to come by in recent years.
> 
> ...





nickpan said:


> I hunt the Wasatch every year and have for a long time.
> 
> I had the early rifle tag last year. Hunted in one of the “less” popular areas, but we know the area well and usually see 2-3 really good bulls (320+) every year. I was in bulls every day. Shot mine on day 6 and he was one of the bigger bulls we saw all week. We saw a lot of small 6x6 and a ton of 6x5’s. Only saw one this year over the 320 mark but never could get on him. They weren’t talking much which made it difficult, they were rutting harder during the last week of the archery hunt last year. In my opinion, the bulls have been more abundant, but really big bulls have been harder to come by in recent years.
> 
> ...


looks great, nice work! going out and having fun is what’s it’s all about.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

You have a lot of competition on the archery hunt too with all the bow hunters. You get a week to yourself, but they’ve been chased for 3 weeks by then. 

A few more points and you’d get close to a muzzy tag. 

We didn’t see another LE elk hunter the entire week I was on my hunt. And we covered a ton of ground, hunted in a 10 mile diameter from camp. 

Whatever tag, if you draw hit me up and I’ll point you in direction of places that have worked for us over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

